# Dorschangeln vor Bornholm



## Franke65 (14. Mai 2011)

Mein Angelspetzi Jürgen und ich waren über Ostern von Polen/Kolberg aus vor Bornholm Dorsche ärgern:vik:.Wir waren zusammen mit 10 Mitanglern auf der MS ATHLON ,haben den ganzen Karfreitag und Samstagvormittag geangelt.Die Stückzahlen waren ganz gut,leider fehlten die Mütter und Großmütter.Der Kapitän hat sich sehr bemüht Schwärme zufinden,war auch recht erfolgreich.
Verpflegung und Sauberkeit auf dem Schiff waren einwandfrei,insgesamt kann man so einen Tripp weiter empfehlen,wenn der Wind sich in Grenzen hält.Wir hatten Freitag wenig Wind, Samstag dann Ostwind Stärke 5 ,das war für uns dann schon grenzwertig.
Wer also seefest ist,und schnell mal ein paar Filets ziehen möchte ist hier gut aufgehoben.
Petri Franke65#h


----------



## Hamburgspook (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

Moin Franke65

Bei uns geht es Donnerstag nach Kolberg. Waren letztes Jahr schon mal dort, aber keine Bornholm Tour.
Dieses Jahr machen wir eine Tagesfahrt und auch die 1 1/2 Tage Bornholm Tour. Was für Gerät hattet Ihr mit ? 150gr Rute und 200gr Pilker max. reicht das ? Oder lieber doch für die Wracks noch ´ne Ecke schwerer ?

Danke für ein paar Info oder Tipps.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Franke65 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

Servus Hamburgspook,
ich habe eine 90-180 Gr. Rute,und Pilker von 80-150 Gr. gefischt.Beste Farbe war Rot und Orange max. ein Beifänger in der selben Farbe.Haben in Tiefen von 40-65 Meter gefischt.Wir hatten jedoch am 1. Tag wenig Trift.Bei mehr Wind könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, daß ihr schwerer fischen müßt.
 Ich wünsche euch viel Petri Heil und gutes Wetter.
Würde mich interessieren wie es bei euch war.
Viele Grüße Franke65


----------



## GUFIKILLER HARZ (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

Hallo möchte das Thema mal wieder raus holen da ich nen paar fragen dazu habe !

1. Hat wer erfahrung mit dem Kutter Quappe 2 startet von kolberg?

2. Wir wollen im September hin wie sieht es da mit dem fangen aus?

3. Wie schwer sollten die Köder sein und gibt es  vieleicht nen Top Köder?

mfg


----------



## Charliechicken (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

Hai, die Quappe 2 hab ich noch nie gehört, es ist schon wichtig den Kutter zu kennen, denn einige Mitglieder haben auch schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. |kopfkrat Aber eine ganze Reihe Kutter sind prima .

Seit 2 Jahren angel ich nur noch mit einem Köder ( Abrisssicher  ) Einfach Pilker in 125 g in Orange / Rot / Silber mit einem Skirt und Basta ! Taumelt / sinkt schnell da sehr flach. 

Und die Zeit die ich durch die ganze Umbauerei spare nutze ich anders ....:m#a
Gruß Charlie


----------



## funcarve (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*



GUFIKILLER HARZ schrieb:


> Hallo möchte das Thema mal wieder raus holen da ich nen paar fragen dazu habe !
> 
> 1. Hat wer erfahrung mit dem Kutter Quappe 2 startet von kolberg?
> 
> ...


sind Mitte Juni für 3 Tage mit der Quappe 2 vor Bornholm. Bei welchem Anbieter habt ihr gebucht, auch über Fisherman-Angelreisen? Kann ja mal berichten, wie es dann war.
Die allgemeinen Beschreibungen lauten ja Pilker 100-250g, was ich persönlich für übertrieben halte. Aber man sollte 1-2 dabei haben. Die allgemeine Ostseeausrüstung ist wohl ausreichend. Als besonders fängige Farben : orange/gold/silber - blau - ......
Aber was heißt das schon? Auf dem Gelben Riff hat man uns auch alles mögliche "beraten". Pilker bis 500g sind Pflicht, ........
Gefangen wurde am Besten auf Kieler Blitz Farbe 01 in 100-125g und Japan-Rote Twister Beifänger. Die 500g Pilker haben in der Zeit vor sich hin oxidiert. Am besten, man hat von allen gängigen Farben etwas dabei, und dann wird man sehen.
Gruss funcarve


----------



## GUFIKILLER HARZ (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

erstmal schönen dank euch beiden für die antworten ja wir haben auch über fischerman gebucht bin über jeden bericht und tip dankbar 

mfg

ps. bier preise wären auch ganz interessant #g


----------



## Charliechicken (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

Hallo Jungs, darf man im Board die Konditionen nennen ? |kopfkrat Wo kann man denn die Quappe mal sehen ? 

Auf die Bedingungen kommt es halt an, wir hatten 1 Jahr so starke Strömung , dass unter 200 g kein Grundkontakt möglich war. Aber sonst reichen 100 - 130 g aus. #6 Natürlich kommt noch dazu, an welcher Seite der Insel ihr angelt. Nördlich Nexö sind schnell über 100 m und mehr drin, südlich so 40 - 50 m, westlich bis 60 m. Wie gesagt, ich habe meine Beifänger eingespart, meine Freunde probieren ihre teuren Errungenschaften reihenweise aus , das Auge angelt mit :vik:!

Grüße Charlie


----------



## funcarve (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*



Charliechicken schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, darf man im Board die Konditionen nennen ? |kopfkrat Wo kann man denn die Quappe mal sehen ?
> 
> Auf die Bedingungen kommt es halt an, wir hatten 1 Jahr so starke Strömung , dass unter 200 g kein Grundkontakt möglich war. Aber sonst reichen 100 - 130 g aus. #6 Natürlich kommt noch dazu, an welcher Seite der Insel ihr angelt. Nördlich Nexö sind schnell über 100 m und mehr drin, südlich so 40 - 50 m, westlich bis 60 m. Wie gesagt, ich habe meine Beifänger eingespart, meine Freunde probieren ihre teuren Errungenschaften reihenweise aus , das Auge angelt mit :vik:!
> 
> Grüße Charlie


moins charlie,
hier mehr Info zur Quappe2 :
http://www.fisherman-angelreisen.de/fanggarantie/news/angelkutter_polen_kolberg.htm
danke für deine Ausführungen, deckt sich so ca.mit meinen Informationen.
wir zahlen für 6 Personen, für die 3 Tage-Tour ab Kolberg mit VP 1500,-€. Dazu kommt noch die Anfahrt/Abfahrt mit zwei PKW von Berlin.
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Charliechicken (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

Danke , das deckt sich fast genau mit unserer Reise. :m Für uns ist die Anfahrt auch gleich, ob Sassnitz oder Kolberg , von Zwickau bis Berlin und weiter. Na, dann mal straffe Leinen für Euch,

Gruß Charlie |wavey:


----------



## funcarve (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*



Charliechicken schrieb:


> Danke , das deckt sich fast genau mit unserer Reise. :m Für uns ist die Anfahrt auch gleich, ob Sassnitz oder Kolberg , von Zwickau bis Berlin und weiter. Na, dann mal straffe Leinen für Euch,
> 
> Gruß Charlie |wavey:



danke dir, wann seid ihr oben? und was ist bei dir ein "Skirt"?
und wie bindest du den ins Vorfach ein?
Gruss funcarve


----------



## Charliechicken (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

Hallo, wir sind Himmelfahrt wieder da.  Ein Skirt ist ein Zusatzdrilling mit Oktopusanstecker in 4,5 cm. Gibt es in allerlei Farben, ich nehm rot. Den einfach mit Sprengring oben an den Pilker. :m Sehr oft hängt der Fisch an diesem Teil. Ein Vorfach ohne Beifänger nehm ich auch vor der geflochtenen. Und Fitz gibts nur noch in den Haaren ( wenn vorhanden )

Das schöne an unserem Hobby ist jedoch, das jeder eine andere Vorliebe hat, wär ja sonst auch langweilig.  Und die Winterinvestitionen wollen ja auch gezeigt werden......

Grüße Charlie


----------



## funcarve (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*



Charliechicken schrieb:


> Hallo, wir sind Himmelfahrt wieder da.  Ein Skirt ist ein Zusatzdrilling mit Oktopusanstecker in 4,5 cm. Gibt es in allerlei Farben, ich nehm rot. Den einfach mit Sprengring oben an den Pilker. :m Sehr oft hängt der Fisch an diesem Teil. Ein Vorfach ohne Beifänger nehm ich auch vor der geflochtenen. Und Fitz gibts nur noch in den Haaren ( wenn vorhanden )
> 
> Das schöne an unserem Hobby ist jedoch, das jeder eine andere Vorliebe hat, wär ja sonst auch langweilig.  Und die Winterinvestitionen wollen ja auch gezeigt werden......
> 
> Grüße Charlie


schade, wir müssen noch bis Juni warten. 
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist ein Skirt so etwas, wie ein Assist mit Oktopus oder umgekehrt im oberen Sprengring eingeknotet, richtig?
Dann wünsch ich euch für Himmelfahrt Petri und würde mich über Rückmeldung freuen.
Danke und Gruss
funcarve


----------



## Charliechicken (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*

Jo, genau so isses. Sprengring mit Skirt in den Pilker oben einhängen. ( nicht in den Karabiner ) So bis bald, mal sehen was geht .... #h

Grüße Charlie


----------



## funcarve (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dorschangeln vor Bornholm*



Charliechicken schrieb:


> Jo, genau so isses. Sprengring mit Skirt in den Pilker oben einhängen. ( nicht in den Karabiner ) So bis bald, mal sehen was geht .... #h
> 
> Grüße Charlie



danke und Petri


----------

